# Art Deco Trains.



## Mindful




----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


>


While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.
Click to expand...


The UK used Art Deco in its 1930's  cinema buildings.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK used Art Deco in its 1930's  cinema buildings.
Click to expand...

The 30s was the Deco period, cars, buildings, furnishings, everything etc.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK used Art Deco in its 1930's  cinema buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 30s was the Deco period, cars, buildings, furnishings, everything etc.
Click to expand...


Ringel, I love this house, in England. It's the Windows!


----------



## depotoo

Miami still has many art deco buildings and hotels.  I loveit.


----------



## OldLady

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.
Click to expand...

Federalist is mine.


----------



## Mindful

Never get tired of it.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK used Art Deco in its 1930's  cinema buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 30s was the Deco period, cars, buildings, furnishings, everything etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ringel, I love this house, in England. It's the Windows!
Click to expand...

Mid Century Modern (1947-57) was a direct offshoot from Frank Lloyd Wright's Usonian concepts (1934-39) which were adapted from his Prairie Style (early 1900s) by combining a modified Prairie with Japanese influences. 
The Robie House is his crowning Prairie Style.






The Pope-Leighey House is classic Usonian.






And these would be classic Mid Century Moderns.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UK used Art Deco in its 1930's  cinema buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 30s was the Deco period, cars, buildings, furnishings, everything etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ringel, I love this house, in England. It's the Windows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mid Century Modern (1947-57) was a direct offshoot from Frank Lloyd Wright's Usonian concepts (1934-39) which were adapted from his Prairie Style (early 1900s) by combining a modified Prairie with Japanese influences.
> The Robie House is his crowning Prairie Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope-Leighey House is classic Usonian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these would be classic Mid Century Moderns.
Click to expand...


I've been to Falling Water.

Would you say that was Art Deco?


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While I do love Art Deco my favorite design period is Mid Century Modern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UK used Art Deco in its 1930's  cinema buildings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 30s was the Deco period, cars, buildings, furnishings, everything etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ringel, I love this house, in England. It's the Windows!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mid Century Modern (1947-57) was a direct offshoot from Frank Lloyd Wright's Usonian concepts (1934-39) which were adapted from his Prairie Style (early 1900s) by combining a modified Prairie with Japanese influences.
> The Robie House is his crowning Prairie Style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pope-Leighey House is classic Usonian.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these would be classic Mid Century Moderns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to Falling Water.
> 
> Would you say that was Art Deco?
Click to expand...

No. It was a transitional moving from the Prairie to the Usonian style with more emphasis on the Usonian.  We were there probably 5 times.  Just down the road from Falling Water is Kentuck Knob another Usonian,


----------



## Ringel05

Now to get on Art Deco.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Now to get on Art Deco.



Yes! Definitely.




What happened to the trains?


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get on Art Deco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the trains?
Click to expand...

There really aren't that many Deco trains that were built, lot's of designs/concepts though so it would be limited.  But here ya go.


----------



## xband

The Mallard is extreme Art Deco and extremely fast.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get on Art Deco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the trains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There really aren't that many Deco trains that were built, lot's of designs/concepts though so it would be limited.  But here ya go.
Click to expand...


Some of the trains  I looked at in the Smithsonian last year, were amazing.


----------



## Mindful

But the Art Deco thing. The more I think about it, it extends into all aspects of our lives. Furnishings, cutlery etc.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now to get on Art Deco.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Definitely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the trains?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There really aren't that many Deco trains that were built, lot's of designs/concepts though so it would be limited.  But here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of the trains  I looked at in the Smithsonian last year, were amazing.
Click to expand...

I typically give trains a passing glance, unlike some people I'm just not into them that much except from a more practical, historical standpoint, i e their roll in history.  But that's just me.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> But the Art Deco thing. The more I think about it, it extends into all aspects of our lives. Furnishings, cutlery etc.


It was pervasive, that design found it's way into everything, all aspects of people's lives.  It was followed by a transitional period called Art Moderne which still contained many elements of Deco with the beginnings of Mid Century Modern elements blended in.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel.

It's something I take for granted, so never really noticed.

Here in Europe, so many antique shops, full of Art Deco, in all its forms.


----------



## Ringel05

Mindful said:


> Ringel.
> 
> It's something I take for granted, so never really noticed.
> 
> Here in Europe, so many antique shops, full of Art Deco, in all its forms.


Make sure you don't get Art Nouveau confused with Deco, you probably have tons of both in Europe.  Nouveau is more flowery, Deco is more streamlined but they do share some similarities in some areas.


----------



## Mindful

Ringel05 said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel.
> 
> It's something I take for granted, so never really noticed.
> 
> Here in Europe, so many antique shops, full of Art Deco, in all its forms.
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you don't get Art Nouveau confused with Deco, you probably have tons of both in Europe.  Nouveau is more flowery, Deco is more streamlined but they do share some similarities in some areas.
Click to expand...


I'm even more of an Art Nouveau fan. And we have plenty of that too.,


----------



## Robert Urbanek

The movie _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_ put an art deco spin on an alternative reality.


----------



## Robert Urbanek

Then there’s this:

THE ABOMINABLE DR. PHIBES: Vengeance And Horror Go Art-Deco


----------



## depotoo




----------



## depotoo

train station


----------



## Mindful

depotoo said:


> View attachment 292448



I'd forgotten about those trains.


----------



## Mindful

The entranceway to the Brooklyn Public Library.


----------



## depotoo

More Miami Art Deco


----------



## Mindful

Even vacuum cleaners.


----------

